# Giardia



## jtrux (Jul 30, 2013)

I had to take my male Gpp to the vet due to the fact that he became very lethargic, has mucous covered eyes and stopped eating. He's been relatively inactive for about a week and had stopped eating for roughly the same amount of time. I noticed 2 days ago that he had watery eyes with SOME mucous. The next day his eyes were basically glued shut so when I got home from work we headed to the vet. 

They took a stool sample ( he soiled his transport container ) and gave him a thorough examination. The stool sample uncovered giardia and some type of hook worm. His eye was not infected and they are not 100% what caused that but he got some eye medication with an antibiotic just in case. They said it could possibly be allergies. 

Anyways, they treated the giardia and hook worm with a oral dose of medication...it wasn't fun holding his head still, that's for sure. The eyes will be treated twice daily by me. 

Concerning the two internal parasites, I have an idea how he may have gotten them. He does live outside 24/7 so anything's possible. They said that if a bird defecates in the water source, they could possibly contaminate it. I've seen the birds splashing around in his water so that's definitely a possibility. Don't know where the worms came from BUT deer routinely pass through his enclosure and if they were to defecate in it and he were to eat it...well then he could contract what ever they had. 

Anyways, just typing this up to remind people who have their torts outside to be somewhat cognizant of contamination possibilities. My property is somewhat wild so I have a little more to be worried about than that of someone who might live in a more residential type area with bordering fences and so forth. 

I'm gonna place him in a 8'x4' enclosure that's completely covered for now until I construct something bigger for him. He's 7" scl so he will not be too crammed in this for the remainder of the year.


----------



## Penn (Jul 30, 2013)

I hope your little pal gets better soon. Positive vibes to you and your tort.


----------



## Ferretinmyshoes (Jul 30, 2013)

Just to clarify a detail, there is a giardia that can infect some reptiles, but it has not ever been found in tortoises. There are other flagellates that can look similar to giardia so it is usually just a misidentification. The giardia that is seen in some reptiles does not cause clinical disease so usually is not treated. The hookworms could definitely be a problem so good thing those were treated. That one most likely was transmitted by a wild mammal visiting his outdoor enclosure. Hope his eyes get better soon!


----------



## jtrux (Jul 31, 2013)

He's coming around nicely. Activity is increasing as is his appetite. I'll give him a warm bath tonight before bed time as well to help get him rehydrated.


----------



## Tom (Aug 2, 2013)

Anything is possible, that's for sure. I've been keeping tortoises outside full time for decades, out in the country, and no problems so far... This is a good heads up though, for things to look out for.


----------

